# Smoked Elk Roast



## bombo80 (Dec 26, 2007)

I decided to try and do a couple small Elk roasts, and do them like you would do brisket.  I started with a mustard rub, followed by my rib rub, and wrapped them in bacon, to keep them from drying out too bad. To help retain the juices, I put them  each in their own pan.

In the house at 180*, and smoked them off and on for the next 5 1/2 hours, then seal ed the pans shut and raised the house to 225*, until I hit an IT of 190*.  since I had two different sized roasts, I had a thermometer in each, and they finished at different times.  The small one was ready for it's rest at 8 hours, and the large roast needed two more hours.  They sliced up very nicely after a two hour rest, but I wanted them for pulling.  Next time definitely going to 200*.  The bacon wrap really helped keep them from drying out, and it made juice turn out slightly different too, being a mix of Elk and pork juices.


Maybe it was just me, but the slices actually needed some kind of sauce on them.  Otherwise there wasn't much flavor there, but they were very moist and very tender.  I took the remainder of one roast and heated it up, with all the juices from smoking, and cooked them up, and pulled it apart. Then I added just a little BBQ sauce I had leftover from a crock pot thing I had a couple weeks ago.  Just can't throw stuff away like that.  Heated up a pita pocket, and stuffed it with the BBQ Elk.  Man was that good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's a few pics.

Later


----------



## bassman (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds good to me!  The last elk roasts I did was a couple of months ago.  I just laid bacon across the top and smoked them for approximately 6 hours.  Then I cheated and put them in the pressure cooker for 15 minutes.  They pulled apart just like a butt!  Excellent.  Hope I don't get too much grief over the pressure cooker thing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .     Keith


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 27, 2007)

They sure look good Bombo80!


----------

